# Cerastes cerastes any body keeping them on here



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking at these being my first venemous species that i keep myself, anybody on here have any, and any pics if you keep them?


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

I've dealt with C. gasperetti before, I understand they're pretty similar. I have some pictures of me handling them but they're not particularly interesting if you wanna look at the snake in detail. Anything specific you wanted to know?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Agkistrodon said:


> I've dealt with C. gasperetti before, I understand they're pretty similar. I have some pictures of me handling them but they're not particularly interesting if you wanna look at the snake in detail. Anything specific you wanted to know?


 
i was just wondering how many if any people kept them on here, i think they are a stunning species, and the horns just top them of for me, and i will be in the position to keep them in the next month or so, from what i know of C. gasperetti they are extremely similar species, in looks and size etc, just from different countries i believe, wack the pics up anyway, be good to see : victory:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've just brought home a trio of cerastes cerastes, a video will follow in the next few days and pictures tonight hopefully. 
A species I've been crazy about for years!


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> i was just wondering how many if any people kept them on here, i think they are a stunning species, and the horns just top them of for me, and i will be in the position to keep them in the next month or so, from what i know of C. gasperetti they are extremely similar species, in looks and size etc, just from different countries i believe, wack the pics up anyway, be good to see : victory:


One thing I found was that they were a bitch to hook after considerable experience dealing with more "conventional" vipers. Being sidewinders, they are interesting to find the first third of the body "balance point" on as they can move that out the way very quickly, and seem to have a nasty habit of pretty much rolling themselves over on the hook - they almost feel like hooking wet spaghetti, it takes a little while to get the hang of, and I hate to admit it but I have dropped one before - needless to say, it was more than happy to show me the inside of it's mouth after that, lol.

Other than that, you've picked a reasonable species to start with, in my humble opinion (as long as you don't drop them!) I've noticed they're fairly eager to get away rather than stand and strike, they don't get to a size where they're going to be horribly unmanageable, and their care requirements are fairly basic. Plus you get to see them dig into sand and sidewind across it on the rare occasions they move, which is one of the coolest things I've ever seen personally.


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

i love horned vipers my friend has a gravid female and she,s quite docile untill feeding time then she will kill anything. he had pair but the female bit the male in the head and killed it . was gutted as i was meant to be swapping my papuan black for it


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Agkistrodon said:


> One thing I found was that they were a bitch to hook after considerable experience dealing with more "conventional" vipers. Being sidewinders, they are interesting to find the first third of the body "balance point" on as they can move that out the way very quickly, and seem to have a nasty habit of pretty much rolling themselves over on the hook - they almost feel like hooking wet spaghetti, it takes a little while to get the hang of, and I hate to admit it but I have dropped one before - needless to say, it was more than happy to show me the inside of it's mouth after that, lol.
> 
> Other than that, you've picked a reasonable species to start with, in my humble opinion (as long as you don't drop them!) I've noticed they're fairly eager to get away rather than stand and strike, they don't get to a size where they're going to be horribly unmanageable, and their care requirements are fairly basic. Plus you get to see them dig into sand and sidewind across it on the rare occasions they move, which is one of the coolest things I've ever seen personally.


 
yea there size and looks is the main thing that attracted them to me, being a smaller species i thought it made sense to start with that, looking at maybe a pair of these, and a pair of copperheads i think, 
i always liked golden eyelash vipers and wanted to start with them, but after working more closely with them i now dont think they are a species for me, but copperheads and these saharan horned vipers seem like the perfect species :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> I've just brought home a trio of cerastes cerastes, a video will follow in the next few days and pictures tonight hopefully.
> A species I've been crazy about for years!


 
ahh nice, get them from hamm?


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> yea there size and looks is the main thing that attracted them to me, being a smaller species i thought it made sense to start with that, looking at maybe a pair of these, and a pair of copperheads i think,
> i always liked golden eyelash vipers and wanted to start with them, but after working more closely with them i now dont think they are a species for me, but copperheads and these saharan horned vipers seem like the perfect species :2thumb:


Why did you dislike eyelash vipers, out of curiosity? I'm just interested, they're one of my favourite species personally and I found them very easy to work with when i kept them - much easier than cerastes ssp. and my old copperhead who was the angriest snake I've ever worked with.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Agkistrodon said:


> Why did you dislike eyelash vipers, out of curiosity? I'm just interested, they're one of my favourite species personally and I found them very easy to work with when i kept them - much easier than cerastes ssp. and my old copperhead who was the angriest snake I've ever worked with.


 
i wouldn't go so far as to say i dislike them, just that i had seen them in pictures etc and they looked amazing, then actually having them there in front of me, i just didn't think they were that amazing, that and the fact that i dont really want to have arboreal species anymore, if i was to get an arboreal display species i would go for something i liked the look of more, like gtps / etbs again. It seems that alot of copperheads are quick to strike, but i do like the look of them,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

People always recommend copperheads as good beginner species, but il tell you one thing mine is nuts, by far the most aggresive snake in my collection, my most placid is my C.atrox.


----------

